# [poszukuje] syntezator mowy polskiej

## Kabraxis

Wielkie sorry, że tak tutaj ale nie ma żadnego poddziału oftopic, żeby napisać :Wink: 

Poszukuję dobrego syntezatora mowy polskiej, ktoś ma z tym jakieś doświadczenie? Do programu tekst musi być przekazywany w parametrze, nazwie pliku lub w jakiś inny sposób. Będzie to częścią czegoś większego co będzie czytać dynamicznie wygenerowany tekst.

----------

## bartmarian

jest programik "powiedz" w drzewq, nie jest idealny ale dziala

----------

## Kajan

kttsd lub skrypt ivonka

Pozdro

----------

## Belliash

 *Kajan wrote:*   

> kttsd lub skrypt ivonka
> 
> Pozdro

 

A dobre to?

----------

## Kajan

kttsd dział Ok czyta wszystko co np. skopiujemy i znajduje się w schowku, skrypt ivonka dostępny jest tutaj

Pozdro

----------

## Belliash

A google odsylaja mnie do KDEpo wpisaniu kttsd a tam mowa o ktsd...

Jakis adresik?

----------

## Kajan

W portage jest kttsd

Pozdro

----------

## Belliash

hmm.... wyglada OK a jak brzmi ten Festival?

Sa jakies probki polskiego glosu Festivala?

A mozektos z forumowiczow moglby, jakas krotka probke zaprezentowac?

----------

## Kabraxis

Sorry, że dopiero teraz odpowiadam, wcześniej nie mogłem.

Morpheouss wybrałeś jakiś najlepszy?

Swoją drogą można by gdzieś wrzucić próbki tych wszystkich symulatorów dla potomnych  :Wink:  Wie ktoś tylko gdzie?  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Belliash

Nie instalowałem kttsd...

A ivonka.......hmm......ivonka mnie z bardzo nie zadowala.

----------

## Kabraxis

Mi kttsd sie wywala w zaleznosciah przy kompilacji... ivonka cos nie działa ale jak wszedłem na tą stronę i sobie ręcznie wpisałem to syntezator jest super, lepiej być nie może.

Dodane:

A "powiedz" jest beznadziejny  :Wink: 

----------

## Belliash

glos ivonki jest calkiem calkiem, ....

Ale limit 100 znakow i jak ma cos czytac dluzszego to czyta z przerwami.

To akurat udalo mi sie nieco naprawic bo jakiegos sleepa wywalilem...

Zastanawiam sie, czy mozna by bylo to z mplayerem zintegrowac?

moglby wszystkie teksty odczytac, zassac z neta  pozniej tylko o okreslonej porze odtwarzacz 2 zrodla dzwieku jendoczesnie.... Chyba glupi pomysl....

----------

## gentooxic

 *Morpheouss wrote:*   

> glos ivonki jest calkiem calkiem, ....
> 
> Ale limit 100 znakow i jak ma cos czytac dluzszego to czyta z przerwami.
> 
> To akurat udalo mi sie nieco naprawic bo jakiegos sleepa wywalilem...
> ...

 

Wcale nie taki głupi..., ogólnie mozna 2 zrodla na raz odtwarzac - 1 z nich by byl  film, a 2 tekst do niego, zasysac z neta juz nie musialby  :Smile: 

----------

## szpil

limit 100 znaków? ivonka.sh -f plik i czyta zawartość tekstu.

A ja mam inne pytanie. W jakim pliku zapisuje się tekst  ze schowka? Myśle o zazaczeniu jakiegoś tekstu i bez zapisywania ivonka.sh -f /costam/schowek

----------

## Belliash

 *szpil wrote:*   

> limit 100 znaków? ivonka.sh -f plik i czyta zawartość tekstu.
> 
> A ja mam inne pytanie. W jakim pliku zapisuje się tekst  ze schowka? Myśle o zazaczeniu jakiegoś tekstu i bez zapisywania ivonka.sh -f /costam/schowek

 

A moze jest w pamieci?

Szkoda ze nei mozna tam ustawic szybkosci mowy....

W sumie moze daloby sie zrobic jakis wrapper?

./wrapper plik.txt

Czytałbym on text wraz z czasem w pliku. I jesli time = time_in_file wstawialby text jaki ma odczytac o tej porze, pozniej jakis soft musialby dograc kilka sekund, minut, etc... ciszy, by gdy znowu time = time_in_file wstawic glos ivonki.

Ew. gdyby ivonka mowila za dlugo, to if (time >= time_in_file), czyli juz czas, lub jestesmy spoznieni.

I tak moglby sprawdzac co sekunde wstawiajac glos, lub sekunde ciszy. W taki sposob mielibysmy sciezke dzwiekowa z glosem ivonki.

nalezaloby jeszcze shackowac mplayera. Oprocz podania sciezki do filmu trzeba byloby mu podac sciezke do pliku z glosem ivonki. Musialby odtwarzac jednoczesnie film z podkladem dzwiekowym i dodatkowego WAVa? MP3?

Co o tym sadzicie?

----------

## binas77

Wracając do kttsd - u mnie wsio ok, ale nie po polsku ale po hiszpańsku. Polskiego Festivala nidyrydy uruchomić

----------

## mar_rud

Polski głos do festival:

http://www.artegence.com/download/voicexml/speech/festival_polish_voice.tgz

instrukcja chyba wewnątrz archiwum (trzeba modyfikować plik festival'a, by dodać).

U mnie działa pod kttsd.

----------

## Belliash

 *mar_rud wrote:*   

> Polski głos do festival:
> 
> http://www.artegence.com/download/voicexml/speech/festival_polish_voice.tgz
> 
> instrukcja chyba wewnątrz archiwum (trzeba modyfikować plik festival'a, by dodać).
> ...

 

Jakas probka ?

----------

## mar_rud

14s z jakiegoś artykułu gazeta.pl, 211kB:

http://republika.pl/mar_rud/pipe.mp3

----------

## Belliash

Ivonk lepsiejsza  :Very Happy: 

----------

## RushPL

Jestem teraz zagranica, ale przy okazji zauwazylem ten topic. Otoz przed wyjazdem napisalem natywne nieskryptowa wersje ivonki.

http://eros.vlo.gda.pl/~rush/ivonka-0.2.tar.bz2

Zawiera wlasciwie wszystkie funkcje "ivonka.sh"(z wyjatkiem 'verbose') 

Polecam do testow sciagnac rowniez: http://eros.vlo.gda.pl/~rush/PanTadeusz.txt (tekst oryginalny) 

Odpalamy poprzez: ./ivonka -f ./PanTadeusz.txt 

Poczatek przeczekajcie, dalej sie rozkreca, ja sam 700 partow przesluchalem.  :Razz: 

Cheers,

Rush

----------

## Kabraxis

Zrobiłem testy z festivalem... w porównaniu z ivonką to wciąż zero... z drugiej strony jak ktoś zrobi coś co można będzie porównać z ivonką to ivonka szybko zbankrutuje  :Wink: 

Szkoda, że nie posiadamy żadnego dobrego syntezatora głosu co w dzisiejszych czasach powinno być wedłóg mnie już podstawą...

Dodane:

Ale ten Twój programik do Ivonki fajnie działa  :Wink: 

Jakby były jakieś upgrade jestem chętny  :Very Happy:  Szkoda tylko, że trzeba mieć dostęp do netu, żeby tego używać i w miare szybkie łącze bez lagów aby było płynnie...Last edited by Kabraxis on Wed Aug 02, 2006 6:49 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## mar_rud

Dla mnie wersja festival jest zadowalająca (w porównaniu z powiedz) dla gadania godziny czy powiadamiania (o poczcie, niskim stanie baterii, itp) lub w zestawie z kadu. Do tego interfejs festival czy przez kttsd sprawia, że jest to rozwiązanie bardziej uniwersalne (np. różne powiadomienia w kde)  od ivonki czy powiedz. 

Nie mniej jednak jakość silnika ivonki jest o niebo lepsza. Tylko praktyczne wykorzystanie skryptu na większą skalę (odpowiednio duża liczba osób) wzbudzi uzasadnione podejrzenia o nadużycie modułu demo dostępnego przez www i próby blokowania.

Podobną jakość ma także Agata z realspeak, ale również nie jest darmowa, jedynie 30-dniowe demo. Kiedyś próbowałem tego pod wine, ale trudno było znaleźć coś z linii poleceń do syntezy (sapi4/5) działającego pod wine, głównie okienkowe aplikacje udało mi się odpalić.

----------

## Belliash

realspeak tez jest na WWW wersj demo  :Wink: 

----------

## Kabraxis

Mam nadzieje, że ktoś kto zajmuje się free source i to czyta pomyśli o tym  :Wink:  Bo na dzisiejszym poziomie techonologii taki syntezator mowy to powinna być podstawa w każdym miejscu, w domu, pracy... w jakiś miejscach dla niewidomych, wszędzie...

BTW: Istnieje jakiś darmowy syntezator angielski o jakości ivonki?

----------

## RushPL

Zamist myslec nad darmowym i otwartym syntezatorem mowy dla Linuksa nie lepiej byloby zasugerowac autorom Ivony wydanie platnej wersji pod Linuksa(oczywiscie po rozsadnej cenie) ?

----------

## Kabraxis

 *RushPL wrote:*   

> Zamist myslec nad darmowym i otwartym syntezatorem mowy dla Linuksa nie lepiej byloby zasugerowac autorom Ivony wydanie platnej wersji pod Linuksa(oczywiscie po rozsadnej cenie) ?

 

Nie widziałeś ile oni chcą za swój program? Ja napewno go nie kupie nawet jak będzie pod linuksa.

----------

## Aktyn

 *Kabraxis wrote:*   

>  *RushPL wrote:*    ... wydanie platnej wersji pod Linuksa(oczywiscie po rozsadnej cenie) ? 
> 
> Nie widziałeś ile oni chcą za swój program? Ja napewno go nie kupie nawet jak będzie pod linuksa.

 

Przecież pisze RushPL że po rozsądnej cenie  :Smile: 

W sumie ile ludzi to pisało i przez jaki czas? wie ktoś?

słyszałem też o jakims projekcie na uczelni pod linuksa, ale nie pamiętam nazwy, ani efektów ani dostępności tegoż.

A nie chce mi czytac ivona, serwer zgłasza błąd:

 *Quote:*   

> Nie znaleziono obiektu!
> 
> Nie znaleziono żądanego URLa na tym serwerze. Odnośnik na referującej stronie wydaje się być nieprawidłowy lub nieaktualny. Poinformuj autora tej strony o problemie.
> 
> Jeśli myślisz, że jest to błąd tego serwera, skontaktuj się z administratorem.
> ...

 Czyżby natłok hętnych czy ja mam coś skopane w kompie?

----------

## Kabraxis

Wiem, że napisał, że po rozsądnej cenie ale oboje dobrze wiemy, że napewno taniej sprzedawać nie będą bo niby z jakiej racji, więc nawet nie ma co rozważać.

----------

## Aktyn

 *Kabraxis wrote:*   

> że napewno taniej sprzedawać nie będą bo niby z jakiej racji

 

Cenę częściowo kształtuje rynek, więc choćby z tych racji, widać rynek jest jaki jest.

A coś dla humoru, choć nie wiem czy to śmieszne będzie:

do  tego co gada  wpiszcie sobie TO

Chyba jednak nie został do tego celu stworzony  :Wink: 

----------

## Belliash

Rasowy franek  :Very Happy: 

lol i po angielsku tez calkiem niezle zasowa  :Wink: 

----------

## Kabraxis

 *Quote:*   

> play 1.wav 
> 
> sox: Failed reading 1.wav: WAVE: RIFF header not found

 

Jest nowa wersja tego programu w C do ivonki? Bo ta ktora mam juz nie dziala  :Sad: 

----------

## RushPL

http://rushbase.net/linux/ivonka-0.3.ebuild

```

# Copyright 1999-2006 Damian Kaczmarek <rushpl@gmail.com>

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

inherit eutils toolchain-funcs

MY_P=${PN}-${PV}

DESCRIPTION="Pseudo-voice synthezizer. Downloads the sounds from online IVONA software demonstration page."

SRC_URI="http://rushbase.net/linux/${MY_P}.tar.bz2"

LICENSE="GPL-2"

SLOT="0"

KEYWORDS="-amd64 ~ppc -sparc ~x86"

IUSE=""

DEPEND=">=net-misc/curl-7.0

   >=dev-util/cmake-2.4.0"

S=${WORKDIR}/${MY_P}

src_unpack() {

   unpack ${A}

   cd ${MY_P}

}

src_compile() {

   cmake \

      -DCMAKE_C_COMPILER=$(which $(tc-getCC)) \

      -DCMAKE_BUILD_TYPE=Release \

      || die "cmake failed"

   emake || die "emake failed"

}

src_install() {

   emake DESTDIR="${D}" install || die "emake install failed"

}

```

----------

## Izydorr

A mi ani ivonka.sh ani ivonka nie działają  :Sad: 

Czy to coś u mnie, czy może na stronie coś zmienili i faktycznie przestało działać?

Jak dam opcję "-o", to zapisuje mi plik html (strona IVO Software z Ivoną).

----------

## Izydorr

OK, już mi działa. Miałem wersję 0.2 ściągniętą s tego wątku. Wersja 0.3 z ebuilda działa.

----------

## RushPL

http://rushbase.net/linux/ivonka-0.31.tar.bz2 oraz http://rushbase.net/linux/ivonka-0.31.ebuild

Dodano glos EWA, uaktywnia sie go poprzez opcje "-v 1".

Pozdrawiam,

PS. Jakies problemy sa ? Bo odzew dosc maly.

----------

## przemos

Jeśli chodzi o sam programik to z mojej strony: dzięki, works for me, no może poza polskimi znakami. Czy tylko u mnie to nie działa? Locale mam UTF-8.

EDIT:

No tak - jak można było się domyślać chodzi o kodowanie. Co zrobiłem żeby działało:

1. echo "szedł łąką źrebak" >> plik1

2. iconv -f UTF-8 -t ISO8859-2 -o plik2 plik1

3. ivonka [OPCJE] -f plik2

I teraz pytanie, raczej proźba do Ciebie Rush - nie chciałoby ci się pogrzebać w źródłach i dopisać sprawdzanie kodowania i w przypadku UTF-8 (sporo osób ma unicode - domyślam się) wykonać konwersję za pomocą iconv. Co ty na to? Napewno łatwiej będzie Ci się połapać w swoim kodzie, a zresztą moja znajomość C jest na tyle nieduża, że pewnie sporo czasu by mi to zajęło.

----------

## RushPL

Hmm, dobry pomysl, ale chwilowo proponuje napisanie jakiegos wlasnego skryptu w bashu na obejscie problemu.

----------

## przemos

 *RushPL wrote:*   

> Hmm, dobry pomysl, ale chwilowo proponuje napisanie jakiegos wlasnego skryptu w bashu na obejscie problemu.

 

Ok, to takim razie czekam, a swoją drogą będę faktycznie musiał coś wymodzić samemu tymczasowo mam nadzieję.

EDIT:

Chwilowe obejście problemu:

```
#!/bin/bash

   echo "$@" > ~/.ivonka/~tmp

   tekst=`iconv -f UTF-8 -t ISO8859-2 ~/.ivonka/~tmp`;

   ivonka $tekst &

   rm ~/.ivonka/~tmp;
```

----------

## RushPL

UPDATE zwiazany ze zmianami na stronie IVO Software:

http://eros.vlo.gda.pl/~rush/ivonka-0.32.tar.bz2

----------

## Ancestor

problemy niestety są..

ściągnąłem i zainstalowałem wersję 0.32

 *Quote:*   

> $ ./ivonka -f PanTadeusz.txt
> 
> Ivonka 0.32 - reading from PanTadeusz.txt ...
> 
> >> Owned: 6/2423, Played: 6/2423
> ...

 

łączy się z 153.19.128.18 czyli innymi słowy z ivo.pl.. wszystkie znaki na niebie i ziemi wskazują, że coś się stamtąd ściąga..

ale w głośnikach cisza..

alsa działa dobrze, a ivonka odmawia współpracy..

powód?

----------

## RushPL

Wiem, ze to nieladnie, ale mialem lenia przy implementacji obslugi bledow. Zapewne w systemie nie masz zainstalowanego "sox", ktore to udostepnia komende "play" z ktorej korzysta ivonka. Przelacznik -p pozwala na wybranie innego playera.

----------

## Ancestor

lenistwo jest rzeczą normalną  :Smile: 

teraz działa, dzięki  :Smile: 

ale mam małą uwagę, a mianowicie:

 *Quote:*   

> Ivonka 0.32 - reading from PanTadeusz.txt ...
> 
> >> Owned: 17/2423, Played: 3/2423

 

ilość naciśnięć ctrl+c potrzebnych do zakończenia programu to (Owned - Played), czyli trzeba w tą klawiaturkę trochę nastukać  :Smile: 

----------

## trojkat

Świetne!

----------

## Belliash

 *Ancestor wrote:*   

> lenistwo jest rzeczą normalną 
> 
> teraz działa, dzięki 
> 
> ale mam małą uwagę, a mianowicie:
> ...

 

to zrobi to w C  :Smile: 

od razu mogloby wyswietlac tekst jaki czyta i zakanczac program na wcisniecie np X  :Smile: 

----------

## RushPL

 *Ancestor wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ilość naciśnięć ctrl+c potrzebnych do zakończenia programu to (Owned - Played), czyli trzeba w tą klawiaturkę trochę nastukać 

 

Rzeczywiscie. Z dupy troszke. Szczerze to jeszcze nie wiem jak to poprawic.

----------

## indianiec

Ivonę w wersji demo udało mi się odpalić pod wine (0.9.44). Nie czyta co prawda głoski  "u", ale nie ma ograniczenia liczby znaków i można między innymi regulować prędkość odczytu, działa bez połączenia z internetem.

----------

